# Will this drain the car battery?



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I want a mini refrigerator like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Wagan-Thermo-Electric-Fridge-Warmer-Built/dp/B000GKQ2PQ/ref=pd_sbs_sg_9

For the car, and want to know if I can leave it plugged in all the time? I found some cheap gatorade on sale, and am planning on buying a lot for this if I buy it, so when I am on my lunch break at work I save money on drink. 

Its nice not having to buy ice too, and having drinks for side jobs, and at the beach. If you think the battery will drain fast then I should only use it for vacation like driving to the beach, and stuff like that, and to keep drinks cold.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

These really are not refrigerators, there are coolers.



> Cooling capacity of approximately 40-45 degrees below room temp


. 

So if the car gets a 110º inside it will chill to 65-70º. Plus they draw about 5 amps, that could kill a car battery in under 8-10 hours I guess.

I have a small one and a big one, there are only on when the car is running.

Use a cooler and freezable ice packs.

BG


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info. I forgot that the temp outside is different then the temp inside a car. The car is warmer then the outside temp, thanks.


----------

